# Netbook w/ Windows 7 starter; can I install Ubuntu instead?



## gabriellenicole (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a New Gateway Netbook model#LT2104U. I want to install Ubuntu but it has Windows 7 starter preinstalled. These are the specs:


*Intel® Atom processor N450*
Features a 667MHz frontside bus, 512KB L2 cache and 1.66GHz processor speed.
*1GB DDR2 memory*
*Note: Optical drive not include*
*250GB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)*
*Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3150*
Features up to 256MB shared video memory. Two built-in stereo speakers with high-definition audio support.
*Webcam and digital microphone*
*Multi-in-1 digital media reader*
*3 high-speed USB 2.0 ports*
*Built-in wireless LAN (802.11b/g/n)*
*Built-in 10/100 Ethernet LAN*
With RJ-45 connector
*Extended battery life*
With 6-cell Lithium-Ion battery; up to 8 hrs.
*Microsoft Windows 7 Starter Edition operating system preinstalled*
I've always had excellent performance, durability and longevity with AMD processors(not to well with Sempron though). I just hope I didn't make a mistake buying this Intel Atom N450.

I believe it only has one memory slot and I would prefer a 2 GB memory. So I guess I'll have to remove one to put in the other.Would a 2GB memory really make a difference as far a performance, speed, etc.?

Also, can you run these netbooks with the power adapter only, without the battery in, without messing things up?

Thank you so very much. I hope you have more information and experience with these netbooks 
AND how they hold up compared to laptops/notebooks. I do know the store rep.said the batteries lasted only about a year; which isn't good. I usually keep mine plugged in with the battery but I was told that I could remove the battery and just use a/c power. Is this true?


----------



## H4CK3R_60D (Jun 15, 2010)

Here you are.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708


----------



## H4CK3R_60D (Jun 15, 2010)

Uuh, I think it would be wise to leave the Adapter in, one of my friends did that and whenever I'm on his computer and whenever the charger falls off it automatically shuts down . I mean if the battery is still in you can run it even with a corrupted battery you can its just you'll have to leave the charger in it 24/7 or whenever you need to use it or whenever the charger falls off it automatically shuts down .


----------



## H4CK3R_60D (Jun 15, 2010)

And on the last question yes, yes it is true.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

H4CK3R_60D said:


> Here you are.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708


H4CK3R_60D,

I've edited your post as all assistance is to be kept on the boards where everyone can benefit and not behind the scenes. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Suggest you try Ubuntu as a Live CD (or Live USB) first. There is really no way of telling how good the Ubuntu experience will be (especially the wireless) without trying it unless somebody else has experience with the exact same machine. If it were me I'd keep the Windows 7 and dual boot Ubuntu.

I doubt that you will need additional RAM with Linux. I have no experience with Windows 7 Starter, but for sure 2 GB is far superior to 1 GB for the other Windows 7 versions.


----------



## gabriellenicole (Jun 15, 2010)

You suggested that I try Ubuntu as a live CD or live USB. Since my computer is a Netbook, it doesn't come with a CD/DVD drive. Would a 1GB flash drive work for the live USB you mentioned?
I appreciate the trouble you've gone through to answer my 'newbie type' questions. Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This documentation says that a 1 GB flash drive is sufficient for Ubuntu 9.10. However, this says that 2 GB is needed for the newest 10.04. I have no experience with either on USB.

Some people have an external USB optical drive, which is why I mentioned the Live CD possibility.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Ubuntu has a "Startup disk creator" program that will make a Live USB stick for you. Of course you'll need another computer that has a CD/DVD ROM to burn the ISO of Ubuntu, then boot to it and create your USB.


----------



## gabriellenicole (Jun 15, 2010)

Can I boot through it? It's only a 1 GB. I do have another laptop with a DVD/CD burner,so if I burn the iso file to a CD can I put it on the 1GB flash drive and boot with that? I don't want to get rid of Windows 7 starter but I only have 1GB memory but a 250 GB HDD. My netbook doesn't have a place for CD's/DVD's.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It is not necessary to use Ubuntu to create a bootable Ubuntu Live USB drive. At least not according to the links I gave, although admittedly I haven't yet tried. The first link I gave links to Install Ubuntu 9.10 to a Flash Drive from Windows. That article, however, says 2 GB is minimum. If you just have to use a 1 GB drive you may be better off using Puppy Linux or one of the other smaller distributions.


----------



## iamsostuck (Jun 17, 2010)

I actually did this, but after a while needed my Windows back for other things. I would suggest that you try a thing called Wubi. It will use Windows to create a partition that you can later delete from Windows if it does not work out. If you find that you never use Windows after you install Wubi then just download the Ubuntu ISO and reformat the whole thing.

Wubi basically puts a small partition of Ubuntu in Windows with little to no experience needed.

Or like others have mentioned. Try the live CD, or USB. I have to use USBs on my netbook because I have no CD drive.

Wubi----------------------> http://wubi-installer.org/

GL

PS Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 is only 699mb. I think you said you only have a 1GB flash drive. You can also do the old Ubuntu from flash and then once inside use the updater+internet to take you to Ubuntu 10.04. Making a bootable Linux flash drive is pretty easy. I used Unetbootin and an ISO file I got from Ubuntu and it works like a charm.


----------

